# growbeam tiles



## andyhorne28 (21 Jan 2011)

Hi all, can anyone tell me how many growbeam tiles i would need for a 900x450x450 tank? i cant seem to find any info on how much area one tile covers or how deep they go??? also how high do you need to suspend them from the water surface?
andy


----------



## foxfish (21 Jan 2011)

That could depend on how you lay out your scape, if you have a fully planted dutch style then two, maybe a central cluster of plants & one tile would work?
I have used them on reef tanks, they are very bright & deep penetrating.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (21 Jan 2011)

From the experience I have had with the grow beam tiles. You would need two for a tank this size. Either that, or one tile and two LED stips.

I think they also suggest you position the LED's quite close to the water. I however would mount them around 30cm's or play around with the heights and power output ratings on the control unit.

I found them very good for initial control over light levels when growing in after planting. I would set the hight, in my case around 30cms, and then set the power output to 50% and ramped it up over the days and weeks by 10% until I was happy with the level and length of light. 

Very good units, a little bit plastic'y but can still look classy on the right mounting and expensive too.

Heres how mine looked.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Garuf (21 Jan 2011)

Can't offer any advice, but Greame that scape looks great did you ever journal it?


----------



## Graeme Edwards (21 Jan 2011)

Yes mate, here viewtopic.php?f=35&t=13005&hilit=1+2+lets+grow 

I never got around to finishing the journal. The last this tank saw was its self smashing down on the floor after the aqueos art gallery exhibition. A sad ending after an exhausting period.
Im a very busy dude these days


----------



## Garuf (21 Jan 2011)

Are you no longer at TGM?
I was certain your big scape was in PFK about floating plants, it did look sorry for itself. 
That's a real shame, at least the ADA cubes are cheaper than Aquariums LTD!


----------



## George Farmer (21 Jan 2011)

I agree with Graeme (great to see you on here pal!)    

2 x TMC GroBeam 1000 ND LED tiles will be sufficient, mounted around 30cm above water surface.  

They have a very high PAR.  Not as bright to our eye as 150w halide, but better for plant growth, so you'll need to play with the power settings (controllable from 0 - 100%).  You can ramp up and down also between 0 - 100%, or whatever you wish upto a max of 4 hours ramps up/down transition.  They even have a storm mode!

Here's an aquascape I did for PFK Editor, Jeremy Gay, using 2 of these units on his super shallow Iwagumi - 80 x 30 x 60cm.  Three weeks to grow a full glosso carpet!


----------



## andyhorne28 (23 Jan 2011)

thanks for the info, i think i will go for them, i know they are a bit expensive but don't you get that back in the running costs over the years and they should last quite a while too?.. i need to find a good way of suspending them over the tank keeping the look as clean as possible
cheers
andy


----------



## George Farmer (23 Jan 2011)

They last 50,000hrs -  about 10 years.  

They use 30w max each, so 60w is pretty good for a high-energy 180 litre tank.

TMC do a hanging kit too.  

Hopefully your tank is positioned appropriately underneath a couple of roof joists so you can screw directly into them.  I positioned the lighting rig, then moved the tank left/right so it was directly central underneath.


----------



## tyrophagus (23 Jan 2011)

I have two tiles over a 90x45x45.  http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=11074&start=40#p128487

I have then at about 80%.  I'm having a few problems with my tank but it's unlikely the lights, more likely the co2.

I've dropped my units to 20 cm above the surface since doing the Par readings.  Any lower and the beam does not spread through the tank as well.


----------



## Radik (23 Jan 2011)

I need advice how to mount them. I am not keen to drill holes in to ceiling. Are there any support pendants on legs available on the cheap? Something as seen on George photo above? Thanks


----------



## George Farmer (23 Jan 2011)

Radik said:
			
		

> Something as seen on George photo above? Thanks


Do you mean this photo?





This is Graeme Edward's aquascape and photo, with Dan Crawford's equipment.  Dan made the support himself for the GroBeam.


----------



## Radik (23 Jan 2011)

yep that one. I was googling half day using various names how to build that on the cheap or buy for normal price but I am not English native so my google results been 0


----------



## andyhorne28 (23 Jan 2011)

tyrophagus yr lights seem very high in the pic glad you dropped them down. do you find that the light from the L.E.D is blinding when yr viewing the tank? I'm currently running two Tmc 500 marine whites on my 60L planted and i had to put a blinker type panel to block out the glare from them as i felt it spoils the view. hc and dwarf hair grass growing well too...


----------



## andyhorne28 (23 Jan 2011)

radik i was thinking about using 25mm box section aluminum from these guys:

http://www.esedirect.co.uk/s-32-square-tube.aspx

you can even buy plastic elbow joints etc...i've also found it in smaller 20mm sections on the web, i was thinking about running all the power inside the the boxing to keep everything clean and tidy.
hope this helps
andy


----------



## tyrophagus (23 Jan 2011)

Andy they were a problem at 30cm above the surface, detracted from the scape and I've been thinking about making panel to go around the edges, perhaps just an inch or 2.  Ideally it would be nice to source an aluminum shade that would fit over the lights - they are a bit to industrial in appearance for me.

Nice thing about them is there lifespan, low wattage, low heat, environmentally friendly, intensity and duration control as well as the shimmer effect.  I'm very happy with them.


----------



## Radik (23 Jan 2011)

Great find thank you, actually I could find same for half the price http://www.richardsonsuk.co.uk/product.aspx?p=47


----------



## Vito (23 Jan 2011)

Hey guys, I was looking to hang 3 GroBeam 1000 tiles but I am not sure how the hanging system that TMC supplies as its not clear, is the rail system compatible with the tiles and how easy are they to cut?
I am looking to cover the 3 tiles with a long shade type thing as already suggested above but I am concerned that the electrical wire from the tiles may be a bit sort and I will end up ugly wire everywhere, does anyone have any idea how long the wires are? I am going to hook up the tiles to a Multi controller as its recommended on the TMC site. Any way here is a pic of my vision so you guys get a better understanding of what im rambling on about.


----------



## andyhorne28 (23 Jan 2011)

how can i upload a picture from a smart phone on here as i made a light system from kitchen ducting sprayed black with tmc 500's? (on loan). please note this is a low budget tank running cat litter capped under sand and yeast co2 etc... hc and hair grass with dragon stone hardscape...my 1st attempt at a planted so please be nice :? 
smart phone but not so smart user lol  
Andy


----------



## Radik (24 Jan 2011)

You have to upload on imageshack and then link it here


----------



## Tony Swinney (24 Jan 2011)

I'm thinking about using these for my 60" tank - do you think 4 would cover it.  The tank is 150cm x 60cm x 60cm.  I wont be able to place the lights more that 20cm above the water surface due to it being set in the wall, so I'm not sure I'll get enough spread across the depth of the tank from that height,  Any ideas ?

Thanks

Tony


----------



## George Farmer (24 Jan 2011)

Hi Tony

You may need six tiles to cover a 150x60cm footprint, with 60cm tank height @ 20cm from water.

Another option is to supplement 4 GroBeam 1000 tiles with twin GroBeam 500, one at each end running front to rear, with the 1000 tiles in a square in the center.

The hanging kits are very adaptable to enable any configuration to be hung.  

If you're on good terms with your local retailer then perhaps ask if you can borrow some to try out.  I may be able to lend you a PAR meter too.


----------



## Mogster (24 Jan 2011)

I've been looking at the Grobeam 500s to replace my 2 x 55W PCT5s. The PCT5s get so hot in summer in an enclosed hood.

I've got 30G heavilly planted (Vallis, large Anubias, Java fern, amaz swords, crypt wend etc) the tanks 2 1/2 ft long 15 inches wide and quite deep, 18inches, running bottled Co2. How many Grobeam 500s would I need to replace the 2 55W T5s? 2 or 3? Bear in mind that the lights have to be quite close to the water, probably 10cm max.

I'd like a similar light level to what I have now, so that's quite bright. The LEDs appeal as they run cooler, I could dial in how much light I want, may look nice with the shimmer effect and dawn/dusk simulation.

Any thoughts?


----------



## andyhorne28 (24 Jan 2011)

radik e-mail sent
regards
andy


----------



## Tony Swinney (21 Feb 2011)

Has anyone used the "storm" setting on these ?  Do you set it up to be completely random 24/7, or can you set a time period for it to happen daily ?
Thanks
Tony


----------



## Garuf (21 Feb 2011)

Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Has anyone used the "storm" setting on these ?  Do you set it up to be completely random 24/7, or can you set a time period for it to happen daily ?
> Thanks
> Tony


It's something that would be great for a reef, sounds like a bad idea on a planted tank, fluctuating light levels also means fluctuating levels of co2.


----------



## Tony Swinney (21 Feb 2011)

Garuf said:
			
		

> It's something that would be great for a reef, sounds like a bad idea on a planted tank, fluctuating light levels also means fluctuating levels of co2.



It wouldn't replace the standard photoperiod Garuf, that would still run its standard time.  The 'storm' effect is just sporadic lighting flashes, but I was wondering whether you can set a period, perhaps after lights off in the evening when it might happen for 30 mins or so.
I dont know if it would be beneficial to anything in the tank, or would just become very irritating to anyone sitting in the room, but I'd like to know a bit more about its possibilities and pros / cons  :?:


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Feb 2011)

After seeing George's, I'd really like some of these. 

Just for the fact, that you can add as many as you like, and also adjust the intensity...the latter being the best bit for me.


----------



## Pixels (1 Mar 2011)

> Bear in mind that the lights have to be quite close to the water, probably 10cm max.



I have been considering a pair of these on my 180 litre and would have to be even closer than 10cm. This is the only thing putting me off at the moment. 

I currently run only a single 39w T5, which doesn't show the fish that well when they swim to front. The Grobeams would provide two light sources, give me lower power consumption and a longer life and maybe some shimmer. 

So, does anyone have any experience with light spread with Grobeams close to the water surface? Would two be sufficient? 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Jeremy (2 Mar 2011)

Thanks for offering out the PFK PAR meter George LOL!

I think you may have already bought them tony, but you won't need six tiles for a five footer.

Four will be fine.


----------



## Jeremy (2 Mar 2011)

Prospective TMC tile buyers may also want to consider the 1500 XG Ultima tiles.

They are 9000K, 27 watts instead of 30, yet are even brighter.

When launched they were the most energy efficient LEDs on the market.


----------



## Radik (2 Mar 2011)

Pixels said:
			
		

> > Bear in mind that the lights have to be quite close to the water, probably 10cm max.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have them 5cm from surface. They have light spread around 120 degree. Only issue that at the left and right edges you might get a bit less light than in the middle. But same is with T5 tubes. I do not see any issue now, if I do I will just mount 1x DIY CREE LED at each end of fixture to compensate. For long tank you should mount them from edge to edge if using stripes. I can't measure PAR as I have no PAR meter if anybody in London with one you are welcome to come and test.


----------



## Pixels (2 Mar 2011)

Hi Radik, 

Thanks for the reply. 5cm is probably about what I have between light and water surface, looks like it could be a winner after all. 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Piper (14 Mar 2011)

Radik to you have a picture of your tank showing the light spread at 5cm ?


----------



## Radik (14 Mar 2011)

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=14712


----------



## andyhorne28 (15 Mar 2011)

looks good radik, did you mount the filter inlet at the front of the tank?


----------



## Radik (15 Mar 2011)

yes it is less intrusive than in the back, also spray bar is not at the back of the tank but side next to inlet now.


----------



## andyhorne28 (16 Mar 2011)

why don't you try these? there not ADA quality but they would blend into the tank a little more than the black pipes...just a suggestion x
Andy
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Lily-Pipe-inflow- ... 3a4a905a94


----------



## Radik (16 Mar 2011)

Thanks Andy. Actually I am planning glass inflow but I am budgeting and prioritizing so buying when money available. I installed black background so now I may move spray bar to background so either I keep it black or do DIY from clear perplex.


----------



## Jimbo1981 (22 Mar 2017)

George Farmer said:


> I agree with Graeme (great to see you on here pal!)
> 
> 2 x TMC GroBeam 1000 ND LED tiles will be sufficient, mounted around 30cm above water surface.
> 
> ...



Anyone know where i can buy these from? Had a quick look on eBay fro GroBeam's and not much came up


----------



## Iain mlaren (22 Mar 2017)

I had a look on eBay the other day and there isn't much on there at the moment. Do a quick search on the net under shopping there's usually  few pop up if you buying new.


----------



## micheljq (23 Mar 2017)

They now make the Grobeam 600 and Grobeam 1500 Ultima.

Urmston Aquatics and others sell those in U.K.  AAP sells them in USA.

Michel.


----------



## KipperSarnie (23 Mar 2017)

TMC Grobeams seem to come in waves on eBay, very few items then a glut but to be honest you can buy new units for nearly the same price, it's well worth asking for their best price.  I phoned a well known online retailer sales department who were selling the 1500 Ultima for £134 & got another 15% off.


----------



## Iain mlaren (23 Mar 2017)

I got a gift from gumtree a few weeks ago. I don't think he knew what he had as listed as hydor wave control plus lights. I looked and couldn't believe the lights. 2 tmc ultima strips 1 small tile and bracket. And of course an 8 way controller all for bargain of 30quid. Rushed up there that night lol. But moral is keep watching and bargains do pop up if you can wait


----------



## micheljq (23 Mar 2017)

And those on eBay must be second hand, so no warranty coming with them i presume.

If purchased new and registered they have 5 years warranty.

Michel.


----------



## Westyggx (23 Mar 2017)

micheljq said:


> They now make the Grobeam 600 and Grobeam 1500 Ultima.
> 
> Urmston Aquatics and others sell those in U.K.  AAP sells them in USA.
> 
> Michel.



I live in Urmston, do you?


----------



## micheljq (24 Mar 2017)

Westyggx said:


> I live in Urmston, do you?



No.


----------



## Tony Swinney (27 Mar 2017)

Hi all, I've not been around for a while but am about to set up another tank.  I have 8 grobeam 1500 tiles and 2 8 way controllers from my old 'Triassic Hollow tank ( https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/tonys-triassic-hollow-420l-now-for-sale.11596/page-10 ) which I'll sell.  They've not been used since I stripped that tank in 2014, and were all new warranty replacements from TMC in July 13 as the earlier ones each had a failed LED.  Let me know if anyone is interested in any.
Thanks
Tony


----------

